# must try before you die strains?



## pawpaw (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm in the seed buying phase of myproject.  I'm only going through this once.  What I get now may wellbe all I'll ever be able to try.

These are already shipped:

Serious Seeds     	White Russian	 
Nirvana Seeds 	Papya		 
Nirvana Seeds 	White Widow	 

Mr Nice Seeds	G13 Haze	
Nirvana Seeds 	Bubblelicious
BC Bud Depot	Burmese	

I'm planning to make one more orderof three from  the tude when they get Kong back in stock

Holy Smoke 		Kong
???
???

Because I'm going to be growing forseed, stability is important.

So what two are &#8220;must try before youdie&#8221;  that need to be added?

Thanks

pawpaw


----------



## Locked (Jul 21, 2011)

I am partial to Cali Connection's Larry OG.....straight fire in bean form.

I do mostly clone only now but LA Confidential from DNA stands out as a very good smoke both taste and potency wise....so much so that I will probably get a pack of them again soon or try and track down a cut of it that is already known to be DANK.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 21, 2011)

I want to live long enough to try them all


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 21, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I am partial to Cali Connection's Larry OG.....straight fire in bean form.
> 
> I do mostly clone only now but LA Confidential from DNA stands out as a very good smoke both taste and potency wise.


 
They must be good.  Both are out-of-stock LOL


----------



## Locked (Jul 21, 2011)

pawpaw said:
			
		

> They must be good.  Both are out-of-stock LOL



If another bank besides the tude is an option Sowamazingseeds.com usually has CC's gear in stock.  It says they don't ship to the US but I am pretty sure that is just to cover their asss or something because they do ship Stateside.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, I would say that C99 is one of those classic strains that is a "MUST TRY".


----------



## Mutt (Jul 22, 2011)

First lets go around the world
Haze
Thai
Durban poison early cut with a long cure.
A few kush strains
and a few landrace Central/South American Sativas.

then lets hit hybrids

C99 all three common phenos....not just the pineapple.
NL#5
AK-47
afghan hybrids too many to list
Blueberry
Cherry Malawi

Thats a start. LOL but really...I want to grow them ALL before I die


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 22, 2011)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## jesuse (Jul 23, 2011)

joint dr,s lowryder#2
super lemon haze ,,,, dont know the breeder but iv had the plesure of smoking this gear a few times and each time it blew me away!!

peace[j]


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2011)

Jack Herer.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 26, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Jack Herer.


WOW rosebud...you like em wild huh LOL Def. not the most stable of breeds but great toke.
Jack Herer is in a ton of strains. (if you map them down far enough)


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> WOW rosebud...you like em wild huh LOL Def. not the most stable of breeds but great toke.
> Jack Herer is in a ton of strains. (if you map them down far enough)



I do like um wild. ha.  Jack is special for special occasions. I love it. Can't describe it, just such a nice smoke and it was the first I cured correctly. Lovely.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  Kong is reportedly discontinued so C-99 goes on top, but it's out-of stock at Attitude, and they have truly earned my loyalty, so I think I'll wait before placing my last order at least until C-99's back in stock. 

A question for Mutt, as to the general afghan hybrids recommendation, would Afghan #1 (Afghanistan X Afghanistan)  be close enough?

And thanks again,

pawpaw


----------



## Mutt (Jul 30, 2011)

Afghan just been around...like skunk, like Jamaican, like that old school fresh pine we used to get right before Christmas......just always been. LOL
If it ain't broke don't fix it.  afghan hybrids any cross always take me "home" like a john denver song 
I love my speed weed, but afghani's just put me out for the night for some reason. LOL


----------

